

Cyberchase - of
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberchase

======
bediger4000
"Cyberchase" is a genuinely great program. I watched it with my son (born
2001). At first I thought it was just another annoying kids show. But then I
saw the episode where they were playing "NIM", and learning game theory, and
being exciting at the same time. Quite an accomplishment.

